# Suche Anlage OHNE Lautsprecher



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2011)

Ahoi!

Mein 5.1 Soundsystem war vorher am PC angeschlossen, der im Wohnzimmer stand. Nun bin ich aber umgezogen, PC steht nun im Arbeitszimmer und die Anlage soll im Wohnzimmer stehen, da sie im AZ overkill wäre. Nun fehlt mir da aber das passende Abspielgerät dazu.

Also suche ich eine gute 5.1 Anlage OHNE Lautsprecher / Boxen. Weiß leider nicht, wonach ich googeln soll und bei meinen bisherigen Anfragen bekomme ich als Ergebnisse entweder nur Komplettsysteme inkl. Lautsprechern, Autoradios oder DJ-Equipment.

Sie muss folgendes bieten:

- Anschlussmöglichkeit für USB (MP3 Player z
- Anschlussmöglichkeit für Klinkenstecker (zB für PC -> langes Kabel ins Wohnzimmer -> ab an die Anlage)
- MP3 DVDs / CDs abspielen
- Fernbedienung

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## Knallfix (24. Mai 2011)

Verständnissfrage 
5.1 Receiver mit eingebautem DVD(Bluray?) Laufwerk?
Oder nur ein Receiver?
Oder Receiver + Player?
Was sind das für Lautsprecher die da dran sollen?
Eventuell Netzwerkfähig zum streamen der Musik vom PC?

"Gute Anlage" ist immer relativ, je nachdem was es kosten soll/darf 


Knall


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Mai 2011)

Moin, ein Freund hat das von Marantz Mein Link , wenn's noch besser sein soll dann kann ich auch die Arcam Solo Mini empfehlen Mein Link
ach ja und mit 5.1 + DVD noch sowas Mein Link


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Verständnissfrage
> 5.1 Receiver mit eingebautem DVD(Bluray?) Laufwerk?
> Oder nur ein Receiver?
> Oder Receiver + Player?
> ...


Ah, CD/DVD Receiver nennt sich sowas also. 

Nach Möglichkeit sollte er - neben CDs - auch DVDs abspielen können, 700MB sind teilweise doch schnell voll und wozu 8 CDs brennen, wenn das Ganze auch auf 1 DVD geht. Ich will aber auch ein Klinkenkabel vom PC zum Gerät legen können, worüber dann die Musik kommt. Oder per USB einen Stick / MP3-Player anschließen. Netzwerkfähigkeit wäre natürlich noch ein netter Bonus, ist aber kein Muss.

Die Lautsprecher die ich hier habe, ist das Logitech Z 5500-System.



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Moin, ein Freund hat das von Marantz Mein Link , wenn's noch besser sein soll dann kann ich auch die Arcam Solo Mini empfehlen Mein Link
> ach ja und mit 5.1 + DVD noch sowas Mein Link


Danke für die Vorschläge. Sind aber schon deftige Preisklassen.  Mehr als 300,- € wollte ich dafür nicht ausgeben, hab ich aber vergessen im Eingangspost zu erwähnen, sorry.

Wie schauts denn damit zB aus: http://www.amazon.de/Teac-CD-Receiver-CR-H-238i-schwarz/dp/B002RW8COA - Hat 'ne ganz gute Rezension. Wichtig ist halt, dass ich das oben erwähnte Lautsprecher-System anschließen kann.

So sieht die Anlage für die Lautsprecher von hinten aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Mai 2011)

sieht nett auch der Teac aber hat kein DVD. Dann vielleicht doch ne Kompaktanlage bei der halt die Lautsprecher dabei sind aber klanglich sind die auch schon ok. Und dann haste eben Lautsprecher übrig Samsung / oder was ich empfehlen würde: Yamaha Receiver und n DVD-Spieler dazu für um die 50-70,-€ dann hat man was klanglich besseres und kann evtl noch ausbauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Prima, danke. Hab mir den Yamaha Receiver + Sony DVP SR100S bestellt.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Mai 2011)

ok Grazi


----------



## Knallfix (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn du den Sub vom Logitech System nutzen willst, musst du ein bisschen tricksen, guck hier mal zB:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1017630

Knall


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Gibts das auch als TL;DR-Version?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2011)

Hm, ok. Jetzt verstehe ich, was die da meinen. Der Receiver ist heute gekommen und die RCA Kabel kann ich dafür nicht benutzen. Ein Teil der Lösung ist relativ simpel: Die Boxen an den Receiver direkt anschließen. Aber für den Sub brauch ich 'nen Adapterkabel, was ich an den Sub-Out vom Receiver anschließe und dann in den Center/Sub-Eingang vom Logitech-Receiver gehe.

*Edit*: Nach einigen Überlegungen werde ich den Yamaha-Receiver wieder zurückschicken. Im Grunde erfüllt der Receiver ja genau das gleiche, was auch der Logitech schon macht, nur 250,- &#8364; teurer. Ich wollte gern ein Kompaktsystem, wo ich meine vorhandenen Boxen 1:1 übernehmen und ich einfach MP3 CDs/DVDs abspielen oder per USB 'n Stick anschließen kann. Aber der Yamaha hat ja weder 'nen USB- noch (für den Preis) 'nen LAN-Eingang und alle anderen Geräte (wie zB den DVD-Player) muss ich noch extra dazu kaufen bzw. mit Adaptern rumspielen. Den DVD-Player behalte ich aber, der löst meinen uralten Player gern ab.


----------

